# cbbt tourny



## ribs54 (Mar 27, 2004)

anyone know results


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Hear say*

I heard a 35 lb was caught .I also heard the 7lb 9 ounce fish will be protested.Any truth to this.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

no 35 lb fish.i cought the fish that i guess will be protested .we were told by the tournement director that it was a legal fish.i left at 12:30 saturday night.chris your fish stayed in fifth so u got some prizes i guess


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Chris*

Nice to meet you i didnt realize that was you.I was the one down by the pier and surf banner.Next group down from you.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Um, is Chris posting to Chris? I'm SO confused! (but then, what's new?)


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh, BTW, IMHO, the fish should have never been weighed at the weigh station. Now, bear with me on this. I have some reasons, and also a suggestion, so please read this entire post, and if you then disagree, read the links, and THEN if you still disagree, please feel free to state so and why. I apologize in advance for not being more succinct.

Firstly, 



> *STRIPED BASS WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP
> 2005 RULES AND REGULATIONS*:
> 26. The Championship must abide by Federal and State fisheries and management laws, and any change in these laws may necessitate changing the rules of the Championship to conform to new fisheries management requirements.


Next:


> *VMRC Regulations*:
> Chesapeake Bay Fall Season .........................................................October 4 through December 31
> ........................................Minimum Size Limit................................................ 18 inches
> ........................................Maximum Size Limit * ......................................... 28 inches
> ...


Said demarcation line can be viewed here. Please note that the CBBT is definitely in the Bay, not Coastal zone.

Next:



> *VIRGINIA MARINE RESOURCES COMMISSION
> "PERTAINING TO THE TAKING OF STRIPED BASS"
> REGULATION 4 VAC 20-252-10 ET SEQ.
> 4 VAC-20-252-50. CONCERNING RECREATIONAL FISHING: GENERAL.
> E. *: It shall be unlawful for any person while actively fishing pursuant to a recreational fishery to possess any striped bass that are smaller than the minimum size limit or larger than the maximum size limit for the area and season then open and being fished. Any striped bass caught that does not meet the applicable size limit shall be returned to the water immediately.


IMHO, returning it to the water immediately doesn't allow time to take it up to the weigh station. 

Now, as to how this affects the Tournament:



> *STRIPED BASS WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP
> 2005 RULES AND REGULATIONS*
> 26. The Championship must abide by Federal and State fisheries and management laws, and any change in these laws may necessitate changing the rules of the Championship to conform to new fisheries management requirements.


This seems to say it all. However, who's fault is it that this mistake was made? I think that there are several parties "at fault" here.

This regulation/law changed recently, and was not published in an extremely obvious manner - VMRC could have done a better job of putting up posters at bait and tackle shops with the new regulations. 

The "The Championship Committee" could have done a better job of making certain that all of it's people were aware of "recent" changes to regulations. 

However, I'm sorry Chris, but: 


> *VMRC says:* It is the angler's responsibility to know and abide by all current regulations and laws.


 at the top of every regulation card.

As for my suggestion. Since the angler in question was told by the official who was in error PRIOR to his catching the fish that one fish over 28 inches (the old law) could be kept, then maybe the "The Championship Committee" should see fit to at least award this angler prizes equal to the first prize for this event, and allow the LEGITIMATE prize winners to also have those prizes for the "Rock-Around-The-Clock" he/she earned as well as the title, and any other Event's, Monthly or Special Division prizes for his/her entry earned them.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

The rest of us *ones that wasn't able to make it* are guessing that the fish in question was undersize to be kept? Next question is did the rules state that any fish not of keeper size not be allowed to be judged and if so then any striper from 28" to 34" had to be tossed out of the contest too and last and as important, was the said fish returned to the water in healthy condition? 
I ain't taking anyones side but if these are the new rules then the second you catch any fish that must be returned to the water immediately then that will also inculde no taking of any pictures, weighing or admiring of such fish,,, that will be a sad day if these are the air tight rules 
PS read my statement below


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The fish in question was listed on the board as 29 inches which is in the slot of 28-34 inches which can not be retained as per the law and the rules of the tournament. And the time needed to walk the fish down to get weighed (the process is fairly long) would not allow for a healthy release anyway.

As far as the dispostion of the fish it was roumored to have been filleted and takin to the truck when I got there.

I was told that you could weigh any fish so I keep my mouth shut. Trust me the tourny next year will be run very differently. I have several suggestions.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

yes I to was not only under the impression but told by the guy running the tourney (the guy who took my $$$$ and gave me the sign up sheet at midnight Friday) that all fish qualified but those not legal had to be returned to the water. Digger I was there when you caught that dink and I asked you if you were going to weight it that was because he had told me that all fish qualify........now I am glad youu let it go. I figured something was wrong with him saying that as I didnt think a fish could survuve the run down the pier to be weighed and then run back down the pier to be released. Not sure what they should do about it. I say let it stand or award 2 first place prizes. Looks like a royal screw job is coming for chris. damn shame too...sorryy about that chris


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Won't be a "screw job" if others complain properly. Rules is rules and laws is laws. Either they are going to play by the rules and laws that they  said were in effect or it isn't a fair contest.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

what advisor said... rules are rules. especially if that rumor is in fact true. should definately not count.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

It really seems to be an unfortunate situation all the way around. 

For the fisherman, he simply followed the rules that were "presented and verified" by the tournament authority on-site. Unfortunately, it will likely be the WRITTEN rule that applies (and the written rule refers to VA Law).

For the on-site tournament authority, he's in a Catch-22 position. His "redefinition" of the rules places the tournament, the fisherman and Virginia Law at odds with each other.

And if that's not enough... there exists a public record of an infraction - that of keeping a illegally sized fish - and for that, there could be financial penalties should the State elect to pursue it.

Definately an unfortunate chain of events...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

ok..as for the chris posting to chris...ribs54 is another chris that was at the tourney and he cought a striper in the tourney.and my fish was measured by the tournement guy and put on the board by the tournement guy....also when i believe chris(the other one )asked about the legal issues carolina went up to the guy from the tournement and asked if it was a legal fish..he said YES, carolina also had a paper thing that had the laws..i dont know the date but I THINK he said he got it on friday or thursday from lighthouse .this paper said 1 over 28" COULD BE KEPT.so i went by the tournement guy and carolinas paper. however i guess these laws were not true...as for weighing in an illegal fish...it was done last year IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLYand no one said a thing....btw my fish was the biggest fish and IMO the biggest fish should win....i fished over 22 hours of that tournement,longer than anyone else i believe...i always had rods in the water .....i didnt sleep until the last two hours ...and then it was at like 10 min at a time...i know most ppl left the beginning of the second night and probably went and slept in their warm beds....while i was fishing...i think i deserved to win the tournment if nothing else


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*chris*

my son and i fished 15hrs...averaged 1 skate every 3 hrs...but, to the point...the fish was not legal...the tourny should be held responsible for passing false info...it was the biggest fish caught and deserves top prize...and they should stand up for you if any legal trouble arises...but do to the fact that the fish did not meet va law as stated in the rules, the next largest legal fish should be be declared the winner...i think this tourny was not handled very well...not your fault...but as said before "rules are rules...jmho


----------



## kdizz333 (Apr 8, 2005)

wow.... this is serious.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

does anyone know what the prize was for 1st place, other than braggin rights.


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

I have a question. How long does it take to weigh a fish? I believe a fish could stand up to a quick photo and a quick trip to a nearby scale. They are outta the water longer than that to be measured, weighed and tagged and sometimes photo'ed too. I could be wrong though. If the fish was weighed and then released, shoudn't every thing be fine and dandy? If the fish was eaten then a ticket should be issued. If the fish was released then congrats are inorder. JMHO.

P.S.Y.C.O.
Love,Peace,and Chicken Grease!!!
Take Someone Fishin


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The time required to weigh the fish, is only part of the problem of survival, granted the scale is in the garage and the person who weighs has tobe called to the scale. Also remember the pier is 650 long. The scale uses a hook to hang the fish by the gills so it canbe weighed. Now All tounries I have seen require that the state laws are followed unless it is a release tourny and judges are provided very close to the team fishing for verification. It is sad that the official did not know the law. And the rules for Stripers have been posted and discussed here before.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i recieved an email from kevin crum the tournement guy and he said that i keep the prizes and everyone else who placed goes up a spot so ribs54(chris) fish will now be in 4th place and mrs kathys in 2nd and the guy who had 2nd b4 gets 1st place prizes and the honors of first place.....my name doesnt get written down.....


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

1st place was 125$ and some lures(hopkins ,stretch 30, stretch 25,bucktails,big poppers and some like 10 plastic williamson rigged menhaden )


----------



## Advisor (Jan 12, 2003)

Partial post


chris storrs said:


> i fished over 22 hours of that tournement,longer than anyone else i believe...i always had rods in the water .....i didnt sleep until the last two hours ...and then it was at like 10 min at a time...i know most ppl left the beginning of the second night and probably went and slept in their warm beds....while i was fishing...i think i deserved to win the tournment if nothing else


 Chris, I feel for ya and _all _ the hours you put into that tournament; but, I hav'ta say _"You want a little cheese with that whine"_? I have fished a LOT longer than you've been alive. I do not feel that I "Deserve" to have any special recognition for that and neither do you. The issue is "did you weigh a legal fish"?
Whether you fished for 1 hour or a hundred, one rod or 20 rods, 1 fish or 50 fish, the rules and laws apply and everyone must follow them. This can, sometimes, be a harsh lesson; but, one that must be accepted.
May you have good luck in the future and may you always follow the laws and rules of a good sportsman.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

sorry thats 10" plastic menhaden..


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

This is why I don't fish tourneys. Too much arguing, too much strife, too much BS.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

CHILL....seems the prob is handled...the tourny was not "policed" properly...JMO


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Well said sand flea. It takes the fun out of fishing for me.


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

One more question. Can't we start our own tournys? First Monthly First Fish, Biggest fish, Most Fish Fishing Tourney. Sponsored by the P.S.Y.C.O.'s

P.S.Y.C.O.
Love,Peace,and Chicken Grease!!!
Take Someone Fishin


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i dont want special recignition.....im just saying i cought the biggest fish ,which SHOULD be how a person wins a tournement...but i guess thats not the case...and as far as i knew i WAS obeying rules and laws. The tournement officials have made their decision so its over now.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I have been fishing in surf fishing tourney's for 18 years and been chairman for 7 events and the the most important aspect of organizing one is having a clearly stated set of rules applicable to everyone.

I can understand the frustration in this situation; in Jersey it is further complicated because some anglers may have a bonus tag that allows them to legally keep a "tweener." In our tournaments, those fish are not measured for score, neither are any fish out of season when the tourney is held (i.e., fluke in the spring and late fall events). 

It is the ultimate responsibility of the tournament organizer / chairman to have competent judges / weighmasters so no fish ineligible for entry is in fact weighed in. Assigning such responsibility to the participants is asking for trouble and headaches.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Come on guys, fishing is for FUN. 

I went up to Sandy Point to wish with the MD crew a few years back and those guys know how to run a tourney. The organizers had a limited amount of space and hundreds of fishermen elbow to elbow. The stripers were off season so all had to be released - safely. Based on what I've read on this thread and how the MD crew ran their tourney, maybe we send in suggestions (as Digger mentioned) for next years tourney.
For example, taken from the MD SPSP tourney - The organizers should place a couple of judges out on the pier to weigh (with digital hand scales) and measure. If the fish is over the slot, back she goes in minutes (hopefully, lowered by a pier net). They'll be no need to run 650' feet back to the weigh in station.

And congrats to all who fished and caught fished.


----------



## jerseysalt (Jul 8, 2005)

*Regs*

my.02 cents........the regs say...RETURNED TO THE WATER IMMEDIATELY,,,,,that does not allow for weigh in down the pier...what if there are a lots of guys weighing in slots......SGT u are right..JS


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't know Chris and wasn't there, these are my thoughts on the after the fact.
So Chris followed the rules set forth by the Officals and did what he was told to do and was done in GOOD FAITH. It sounds to me that the Officals dropped the ball, so instead of folks gettn pissy they need to work with the Officals to make next years tournament flawless.

Rules are rules and should be followed so I don't want to see anyone preaching rules posting any pic of any fish that can't be kept, these are RED DRUM and STRIPERS and such. I am of the belief that if a fish can survive long enough to have a pic taken it sure can survive being weighed *yes better if it was on a flat scale* so don't be to quick to preach rules.

Again, read below.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I thought that I'd said that the tourney officials had dropped the ball, as well as the VMRC in failing to publish the new law adequately. 

As for preaching the rules - having rules is what makes the "game" fair. If not for the rules, then nobody would know what it takes to win. 

My objection to having officials on the pier to weigh the fish, or having any fish in the 28-34 slot allowed (or under 18 for that matter) to be weighed even if returned safely to the water (which I still won't agree can be done as safely for the fish as NOT weighing him/her) is that: THIS was not a "Tournament" in it's own right, despite the name. Instead it was an "EVENT" that was a part of a larger tournament - the Eighth Annual Striped Bass World Championship - and winners of this event could "double dip" with other events and monthly as well as overall prizes. Other anglers did not have the luxury of an Official being on hand to observe the weigh-in and release of the C&R fish, nor do I believe this would be practical in future events. This would give participants in this event an unfair advantage over those who chose NOT to spend the day/night or both at that pier.

Oh, and while I'm on the defensive here, please note Rule #4:


> 4. Only one fish per person per day will be accepted at weigh in.


Such being the case, any person fishing twenty hours after they caught the fish they had weighed has no basis to claim preferential treatment, IMHO.


----------



## Pier Boy (Nov 29, 2005)

*Ok*

i just want to say a few things. chris if i am correct you had real nice equipment,st croix.Me wallmart. You had people with you that have been doing this for years. you even at a younger age cannot tell me you did not know the rules. You did. as far as the no pics should be taken .No way.We are talking about taking a fish out of the water for at least 20 min time to go up wake up the weigh guy.Measure it and the go stick it through the gills on a scale that is kinda rusty.Then go into a cooler. Not into the water.You know you fish a lot all up and down the coast.So youhave been keeping undersize fish all season.No chris i dont see you doing that.i am proud to say.I have even taken some of your posts and said woow what a good sight when some people our age and younger as you are and become quality fisherman.So please dont come on now and plead like you are young and didnt know the rules. So as for people on here getting on chris,i dont feel like thats good.it sounds like others have already done things to take care of issues in the future. chris i really dont think people are on you as it seems they are just making it better in the future and making sure that now you know the rules since you said you did not.


> however i guess these laws were not true...as for weighing in an illegal fish...it was done last year IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLYand no one said a thing..


 Its no excuse to say it happened last year.the tourney people blew it. Yes but it could have been bad for you is what people are trying to say if the man had been there. thanks for all the posts you do give and the help.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ok here is my .02 cents,,, 

we all know the rules or at least hope we do,,, but when you are told by the Master weigh in you kinda go by that,,, and really we paid 5 bucks to fish it for what 125.00 bucks worth of gift cards to a place on the other side of the bridge which will cost ya more money,, a few lures and braggin rights, Grant it Chris is a Young kid if you all didnt know that him along with alot of others fished this thing hard and long and i know this was a first tourny for a few of ya,, there not all lke this ,, but FISHING is FUN and relaxing so why sit here and beat this things to death so by saying so Digger or someone Please lock this damn thread.

the things people fight over 

and another thing if this was a side bet on the beach for the biggest and yet first and the fish wasnt legal i bet you still would collect that pool.

J.M.H.O.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Brandon the reason I have not locked the thread is that peopel who should know better , don't they feel that they can bend the rules. We have posted the reg's on stripers and discussed the well enough. CS should have known better since the slot has been discussed before. He is fortunate the tourney decided it was thier fault and paid him. I hope for his sake that the VMRC does not look into this because he would burned. If the fish was release alive or required to be released alive that would be one thing, but you know what I was told(hence rumored). Remember 2 wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## reel_man (Oct 20, 2005)

How do you win a tournament with a fish that is illegal to possess. There is a whole series of redfish tournaments down south and if you catch one over 28 you can't weigh it in. So biggest fish doesn't always win. If i was fishing in a tournament and caught a 29 inch fish from my boat could I put it in the live well, drive it to a weigh station, weigh it and release it. NO because it would be illegal to have it in my possesion. Just like walking down the pier with it.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*time for my .02*

before putting forth my comments I have a question. Did the rules state for a fish to qualify it had to be legally "keepable" ? Meaning could a 17" fish have been caught, weighed, released and still qualify to win the tournament if it was the heaviest, or for that matter only fish caught.

The point of "immediately" releasing a fish leaves obvious room for debate. Many large Red Drum are caught and photgraphed, measured, and perhaps weighed, before being released. Is this considered "illegal possession". I seriously doubt it.

Is that extra time out of the water good for the fish. Obviously it is not. 

Let me put another spin on it. Assume I already had two keepers, but continued to fish with the intention of releasing any more fish caught. If I then caught a monster fish that would likely win the tournament, wouldn't I be allowed to weight the fish for tournament purposes, then release it?

I understand the dilemma in this situation- and blame the tornament officials for not setting up a weigh station more conducive to releasing a healthy fish in as timely a manner as possible-*as* *well as the misinformation that was passed along concerning what constituted a legal fish*


----------



## reel_man (Oct 20, 2005)

The only thing the tournament officials did wrong was not write the guy a ticket. It's like being in a race from Va Beach to Newport News and the race officials tell everyone they can speed. The LAW is you cannot speed and a tournament official does not override the law. I guess it could be said that he won the tournament but broke the law to do it. If there is no rule in the tournamnet that says you can't break any laws to win than he is OK. But there should be more than enough evidence and documentation and witnesses to have that guy get a citation from the game warden. I know how he feels, I fished a tournament a couple weeks ago that I caught a 32" fish that went right back in the water. The winning fish weighed 10 lbs. I caught the biggest fish but didn't even finish in the top 10.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

I understand completly what ya saying Digger,,, rules are rules but when asked and told by the man doing the weighing well we know that story,,, I see Chris as being attacked by doing what the offical told him to do and the rules in the booklet wasnt printed which should of been,,, even thought the offical did a lil cuttin as some of use know and did the wrong thing,, he should be the one fined. No was the fish kept is the next ?
i would hope not ???????


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*fishbones is right*

At least that's the way I see it. Understandably all anglers should know the rules, but when your young and trusting and a tournament official steers you wrong, whose to blame for you believing them.

As to the question if it was kept, I don't know that it matters at this point. If I'm told by someone (who should know, Tourny official) that I have a keeper fish then I would not want people trying to give me a guilt complex for keeping it. 

It's an unfortunate mix up and perhaps a lesson learned.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Agreed*

Lock it digger.... Please


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Tournament Sponsors -*



chest2head&glassy said:


> I went up to Sandy Point to wish with the MD crew a few years back and those guys know how to run a tourney. The organizers had a limited amount of space and hundreds of fishermen elbow to elbow. The stripers were off season so all had to be released - safely. Based on what I've read on this thread and how the MD crew ran their tourney, maybe we send in suggestions (as Digger mentioned) for next years tourney.
> For example, taken from the MD SPSP tourney -


Being a MD fisherman but VA man by birth, we definitely had a nice gathering for the 04' Rockfish Challenge. Granted I was P.O'd to the highest point of pistivity for not catching a fish, we still had a great time. The regs were that the fish had to be 18" or larger which was applicable considering the trophy season was right around the corner. Several fish were landed in the 30+ range, weighed, snap shot and placed back in the drink. 

The tourney was sponsored by LongRangers group. For any input you should pm him and I'm sure he'll get back w/ you. 

I'm eager to fish the upcoming tourny in OBX this weekend. Hopefully it'll live up to my expectations, if not, hey it can't. I"LL BE FISHING!!!!!!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> before putting forth my comments I have a question. Did the rules state for a fish to qualify it had to be legally "keepable" ? Meaning could a 17" fish have been caught, weighed, released and still qualify to win the tournament if it was the heaviest, or for that matter only fish caught.


Yes, as I quoted before:


> 26. The Championship must abide by Federal and State fisheries and management laws, and any change in these laws may necessitate changing the rules of the Championship to conform to new fisheries management requirements.





Surf Cat said:


> The point of "immediately" releasing a fish leaves obvious room for debate. Many large Red Drum are caught and photographed, measured, and perhaps weighed, before being released. Is this considered "illegal possession". I seriously doubt it.


Why don't you ask "the man" - this has already been discussed here and elsewhere - taking the fish off the pier or beach where it was caught is possession...taking it's picture quickly before releasing it isn't. 


Surf Cat said:


> Is that extra time out of the water good for the fish. Obviously it is not.


 - Obviously



Surf Cat said:


> Let me put another spin on it. Assume I already had two keepers, but continued to fish with the intention of releasing any more fish caught. If I then caught a monster fish that would likely win the tournament, wouldn't I be allowed to weight the fish for tournament purposes, then release it?


 Nope. Any fish caught after you retain possession of your two fish limit are C&R only. 


> 4 VAC-20-252-50. *CONCERNING RECREATIONAL FISHING: GENERAL.C*: It shall be unlawful for any person fishing recreationally to land and retain any striped bass in excess of the possession limit applicable for the area and season being fished, within the 24-hour period of 12:00 a.m. through 11:59 p.m. Striped bass taken in excess of the possession limit shall be returned to the water immediately. When fishing from a boat or vessel where the entire catch is held in a common hold or container, the possession limit shall be for the boat or vessel and shall be equal to the number of persons on board legally eligible to fish multiplied by the applicable personal possession limit. The captain or operator of the boat or vessel shall be responsible for any boat or vessel possession limit.


(I added the emphasis for clarity sake.)

Please all note the use of the word RETAIN, not possess in this part of the law. If you retain the fish for longer than necessary to measure and possibly photograph it and release it, (and let's please don't pick nits - you should have your measuring tape / camera with you, not wait for a buddy to bring it to you from the other side of town or such). This, I feel, makes it quite plain that you cannot cull from your live-well (or cooler or stringer etc.).

As regards your follow up post, Surf Cat. I don't think I or anyone was trying to give Chris Storrs a "guilt complex" - he was told what he was told by authority figures. However, his continued attempt to "prove" he's the true winner of the event rubbed me the wrong way. I do feel that he should have known, now that I know that he knows more about fishing in this area than most (and especially me!).

There is some difference between youth and inexperience. And ignorance of a rule, regulation or law has NEVER been an excuse...sometimes a mitigating factor, but not if the offender doesn't show remorse and still feels they had the right to break the rule/regulation/law.


----------



## reel_man (Oct 20, 2005)

Very well said!!! I think you put in to words what I couldn't. Thanks for that. I do stand corrected about the possession vs. retain. I too misunderstood the rule.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I agree - lock it up. I think everybody's put in their 2 cents and then some.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Can i get a Forth on the Lock Down here


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Lock it down or not. The good point about this thread is that we're discussing it. The folks that really care have taken the time to read the law and made sure they understand it. The others always have an "special" excuse why their situation was "special" enough to keep fish too small, too large, over the limit, culling, gaffing, stringering, measuring and photographing to death or otherwise killing illegal fish. If you don't understand the law, it's readily available. If you don't understand what unethical is, I can't help you. I'm not pointing fingers at anyone. The poachers, fish harvesters and those with tournament fever know who you are. The least we can do is discuss the issue so that it won't happen again...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Okay I will lock it.

Caught Myself stated it well.

Remember you are responsable for knowing the law. The actual rules were provided, in the booklet being offered at the table. People trying to take the easy way out and avoid response ability. Blame who you want but it was wrong.


----------

